
Ask HN: Setting up a captive portal - taylorcooney
Hey guys,<p>I asked this yesterday but didn&#x27;t get much insight. The documentation and solutions are quite dated for setting up a public WiFi spot with a captive portal. Are there any resources that I am overlooking into how one can build a solution for small business? Setting up the hardware and creating the portal.
======
prancingslug
Untangle has captive portal functionality; It's a linux based OS with
firewall, vpn, and a bunch of other stuff. you need hardware with 2 NICs.

We run it for a small busniess off of a refurbished desktop and it works fine
for roughly 250 connected users at any given time.

Here's a link to the home page:
[https://www.untangle.com/](https://www.untangle.com/) And to the captive
portal section of the wiki:
[https://wiki.untangle.com/index.php/Captive_Portal](https://wiki.untangle.com/index.php/Captive_Portal)

Alternatively you could get a router compatible with OpenWRT or Tomato
firmware and set up a captive portal on the router itself.

